# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  υποστηριξη εξαρτημένου στον τζογο

## χλοη

καλησπέρα σας,

ο σύζυγός μου είναι παθολογικός τζογαδόρος. Μου ειναι πολύ δύσκολο να το αποδεχτώ. Και όχι δεν το γνώριζα ή δεν ήθελα να το παραδεχτώ. Είμαστε μαζί μια ζωή, 17 χρόνια. Όταν τον γνώρισα έπαιζε φρουτάκια και χαρτιά στο καφενείο αλλά περιστασιακά. Βλέπετε τότε ήταν ερωτευμένος και νομίζω ότι τον τραβηξα αρκετά από όλα αυτά, αλλά όχι εντελώς. Αργότερα εξαφανιζότανε τα μεσημέρια. Όταν τον ανάγκασα να παραδεχτεί ότι πήγαινε στο καζίνο (πριν από 10 χρόνια) τα μεσημέρια, θεώρησα ότι αυτό ήταν πολύ και έφυγα από το σπίτι. Τότε δεν ήμασταν παντρεμένει αλλά συζούσαμε. Ήρθε να με βρεί καταρρακωμένος, κλαίγοντας και μου υποσχέθηκε ότι δνε θα ξαναπάει. Εγώ τότε ήμουν 24 ετών. Αφού λοιπόν ξεπεράσμε και αυτό για τα επόμενα χρόνια έβλεπα ότι ήταν όλα υπο έλεγχο. Έπαιζε κανένα στοίχημα όπως όλοι οι άντρες, άντε και κανένα κίνο που και που με λίγα χρήματα. Βέβαια εγώ δεν συμφωνούσα με όλα αυτά και καυγάδιζα. Κάποιες φορές τον έχανα. Μου έλεγε ότι πήγαινε για τσιγάρα και επέστρεφε μετά από τρία τέταρτα. Πάλι καυγάδιζα και με έβγαζε τρελή. "ούτε να κουβεντιάσουμε στο δρόμο με κάποιο γνωστό δεν μπορούμε;" μου έλεγε και εγώ είχα τύψεις. Για να μην πολυλογώ, αγαπώ αυτόν τον άνθρωπο καιι είμαστε υπόδειγμα ζευγαριού για όλους. Ερωτευμένου ζευγαριού.
Μετά από 10 χρόνια σχέσης παντρευτήκαμε, Ήμουν η πιο ευτυχισμένη γυναίκα του κόσμου. Ύστερα έμεινα έγκυος στην κόρη μας και χρειάστηκε να πάρουμε δάνειο για να ανακαινίσουμε το σπίτι. Τότε που αποκάλυψε ότι έχει χρέος 40000 ε από τζόγο, ότι έφτασε στα πρόθυρα της αυτοκτονίας. Κλαίγοντας έπεσε στα πόδια μου, μου ζήτησε συγνώμη και ορκίστηκε στο παιδί μας ότι δεν θα ξαναπαίξει. 
Την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα, 4 χρόνια μετά από αυτό το περιστατικό, μου αποκάλυψε ότι έχει πουλήσει ένα μαγαζί και το έχει παίξει. Έφτασε στο σημείο όλα αυτά τα χρόνια να μου βάζει το υποτιθέμενο ενοίκιο στην τράπεζα με δανεικά χρήματα.
Σε συνεργασία με οικογενειακούς φίλους αποφάσισα να τον στηρίξω ηθικά για να σωθεί. Την Δευτέρα έχει το πρώτο ραντεβού με γιατρό.
όσο για εμένα είμαι ένα ράκος, δεν μπορώ να φροντίσω το παιδί μου, με αρρώστησε. Έχω φύγει από το σπίτι. Είμαι στους γονείς μου για λίγες μέρες του είπα. Του εξήγησα ότι θα είμαι εκεί για το ιατρικό κομμάτι αλλά όχι για το οικονομικό. Δεν τρώω, δεν κοιμάμαι, αισθάνομαι ότι έχω ζήσει μια ψεύτικη ζωή. Βοήθεια

----------


## χλοη

συγνώμη για τα λάθη και το μακροσκελές κείμενο αλλά πραγματικά είναι περιληπτικό όλων αυτών που έχω ζήσει.

----------


## RainAndWind

Θα πρέπει να ζήσεις όμως με τις συνέπειες του δικού του εθισμού. Να στερηθείς και να δουλέψεις κι εσύ διπλά για λάθη του. Είναι ενήλικας, δεν είχε όμως αίσθηση της ευθύνης για την οικογένειά του και τις συνέπειες των συμπεριφορών του σε αυτήν. Σου έλεγε ψέματα κι εσύ γιατί πρέπει να αποδεχτείς και να συγχωρέσεις είπαμε???
Κι εσύ θέλεις στήριξη και το παιδί σου. Δεν είναι μόνο η σωτηρία του που πρέπει να σε απασχολεί αυτή τη στιγμή, για μένα είναι η δική σου πρώτη, γιατί δεν είσαι εσύ η υπεύθυνη άρα ούτε θα έπρεπε να τραβάς τέτοιο ζόρι.

----------


## Adzik

Ειναι πολυ μεγαλο το ζωρι που περνασ... σε καταλαβαινω γιατι ειχα παρομοια θεματα αν και οχι λογο τζογου ευτυχωσ.. δεν ξερω κατα ποσο μπορει πια να αλλαξει ο ανθρωποσ αυτοσ.. ξερω ομωσ πωσ πρεπει να στηριξεισ την ψυχη σου .. γιατι ειναι πολυ μεγαλο το βαροσ μιασ τετοιασ ανακαλυψησ και του γεγονοτο οτι σου επιβαλεται κατι για το οποιο δεν εισαι υπαιτιοσ εσυ ο ιδιοσ...ειναι σκληρο, αδικο.. και μπορει να σου βγαλει τρομερο θυμο.. και δυστυχια.. 
για αυτο δεν πρεπει να μηνεισ μονη σου σε αυτο.. παρε τηλ .σε καποιο κεντρο ψυχικησ υγειασ ειναι δωρεαν οι επισκεψεις εκει..

πρεπει να παρεισ στηριξη και εκει θα την εχεισ..

να φροντιζεισ τον εαυτο σου.. και να μην κατηγορεισ τον εαυτο σου..τωρα πρεπει να δεισ τι θα κανεισ παο δω και περα.. να μαθεισ να ζεισ και να προσπερασεισ αυτη την προδοσια που νιωθεισ..δεν θα ειναι ευκολο.. ελπιζω να εχεισ καποια οικονομικη βοηθεια.. η να εργαζεστε και οι δυο.. πλεον να ξερεισ πωσ ολοι χρωστανε δυστυχωσ οποτε μην νιωθεισ μειωνεκτικα..

τον πονο σου πρεπει να απαλυνεισ.. μην φωβηθεισ να ζητησεισ στηριξη..
καλη σου δυναμη καλη μου.. κι εμεισ εδω ημαστε ν σε ακουσουμε..οποτε το εχεισ αναγκη!!

http://www.prosarmogi.gr/psychologic...-services.html
Γραμμή για εξάρτηση από τυχερά παιχνίδια 
τηλ. 800111-0401 μιλα τουσ ισωσ βρεισ καποιο στηριγμα!!!

εκεινοσ ναι μεν εινια αρρωστοσ.. γιατι εθισμοσ ειναι ..ομωσ φερθηκε ανωρημα και ανευθηνα.. επαιξε τζογο με την σχεση σασ..την πονταρε...την ρισκαρε..

οσο σκληρο και να ειναι και καταλαβαινω ποσο απανθρωπο ειναι να κοβει κανεισ την ζωη του στα δυο ξαφνικα..
πρεπει να κρατησεισ οτι καλο εχει αυτοσ ο ανθρωποσ..ειναι καλοσ φιλοσ?καλοσ πατερασ.... και οσο για το οικονομικο ωσ ενηλικασ εδω και πολλα χρονια.. θα πρεπει να αναλαβει ο ιδιοσ το φορτιο αυτο... εσυ θα εργαζεσαι για εσενα και το παιδακι σου.. εγω για τον πατερα των παιδιων μου θα ειχα παντα ενα πιατο φαγητο , μια τερααστια αγκαλια και ολη την στιριξη του κοσμου.. αλλα μεχρι εκει..και θα μου πεισ με τι καρδια αφηνεισ τον ανθρωπο σου να μην μπορει να ανταπεξελθει καν στο νοικι του?... με την ιδια καρδια που ειχε εκεινοσ οταν επαιζε κορωνα γραμματα την δικη μου ζωη..και του παιδιου μασ.. τον γαμο μασ.. με την ιδια καρδια που εκεινοσ δεν υπολογισε τιποτα μονο και μονο για ενα παιχνιδι.. για μερικα λεπτα που δεν ηταν και λεπτα πραγματικησ ζωησ..με την ιδια καρδια που ειχε εκεινοσ μη σκεπτομενοσ πωσ καταδικαζει και την δικη μου ζωη σε κατι που δεν ηταν μεχρι τωρα.. η τελοσ παντων δεν αξιζει σε κανεναν.. λεσ και με τημωρει επειδη σταθηκα κερι αναμενο διπλα του..τον στηριξα.. για να μην μασ λυψει τιποτα...

----------


## χλοη

adzik ναι ο άντρας μου είναι καλός φίλος και καλός πατέρας. Είναι ένας χαρισματικός, αδύναμος, ευγενικός άνθρωπος. Είναι μόνος του στη ζωή δεν έχει κανέναν άλλο εκτός από εμένα. Τελικά δεν είμαι σίγουρη ότι τον γνωρίζω. Πως θα μπορούσα να είμαι όταν 10 χρόνια ζω μέσα στο ψέμα του. Οταν μου ομολογεί ότι τα τελευταία χρόνια δεν έχει χαρεί με τίποτα. Μέσα στο κεφάλι του υπήρχε μόνο το πάθος του, τα ψέματά του και οι τύψεις του. Έφτασε σε σημείο να απειλεί τον φίλο του ότι αν μου αποκαλύψει οτιδήποτε θα αυτοκτονήσει, επειδή δεν ήθελε να με χάσει. 
Εγώ από την πλευρά μου αυτή τη στιγμή δεν ξέρω πως να χειριστώ την κατάσταση. Την απόμενη εβδομάδα έκλεισε ραντεβού για να τον δει γιατρός. Επικοινώνησα μαζί του και εγώ για να τον ρωτήσω αν χρειάζεται να είμαι και εγώ στις συνεδρίες και μου είπε όχι. Θα ήταν καλύτερο να με δει ξεχωριστά.

----------


## χλοη

επιπλέον αυτή τη στιγμή έχω φύγει από το σπίτι. Αυτός μου τηλεφωνεί καθημερινά αλλά εγώ προσπαθώ πολύ για να του μιλάω έστω και για τα τυπικά. Κανονικά θα ήθελα να του κλείνω το τηλέφωνο και να τον βασανίσω για μερικές μέρες. Ξέρω όμως ότι δεν έχω το περιθώριο να παίξω, και ότι η κατάσταση είναι πολύ πιο σοβαρή από αυτό. Αυτό που δεν ξέρω είναι αν θα βρώ τη δύναμη να προσπαθήσω για ακόμα μια φορά. Να σημειώσω ότι είμαι άνεργη και η ψυχολογία μου είναι επιβαρυμένη έτσι και αλλιώς.

----------


## researcher

«Γεια σας. Με λένε Γιάννη και είμαι τζογαδόρος». Κάπως έτσι ξεκινάει την ομιλία του ο Γιάννης, μέλος των Ανώνυμων Τζογαδόρων, μιας οργάνωσης που αριθμεί εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες μέλη τα οποία αγωνίζονται ενάντια στον τζόγο σε ολόκληρο τον κόσμο. Ακολουθώντας τα βήματα των Ανώνυμων Αλκοολικών, οι τζογαδόροι προσπαθούν να απεξαρτηθούν από το δικό τους «ναρκωτικό», το οποίο- αν και δεν μπορεί να εντοπισθεί στο αίμα- είναι εξίσου καταστρεπτικό με το αλκοόλ και τις ψυχοτρόπες ουσίες, δημιουργεί ανεξέλεγκτες συνθήκες, «κλείνει σπίτια», διαλύει οικογένειες και έχει οδηγήσει σε ουκ ολίγες περιπτώσεις ακόμη και σε αυτοκτονίες.

«Αρχισα να τζογάρω στο καζίνο από το 1985 και η αρχικά “ακίνδυνη” κατάσταση σταδιακά βγήκε εκτός ελέγχου.Ξεκίνησα παίζοντας μία με δύο φορές τον χρόνο, σύντομα έπαιζα δύο φορές το εξάμηνο και μετά μία φορά τον μήνα. Σε ελάχιστο χρονικό διάστημα βρέθηκα εγκλωβισμένος σε μια μανία που με οδηγούσε καθημερινά στο καζίνο. Ελεγα “θα παίξω μόνο 100 ευρώ” και εν τέλει έπαιζα 10.000. Αποφάσιζα να καθίσω για μια ώρα και τελικά τζόγαρα για μια ολόκληρη μέρα.Είχα χάσει τον έλεγχο της ζωής μου» διηγείται ο Γιάννης.

Δεν εξωραΐζει την πραγματικότητα και αποδέχεται την «αρρώστια» του, όπως τη χαρακτηρίζει. «Το βασικό πρόβλημα των ψυχαναγκαστικών τζογαδόρων είναι ένα:αρνούνται να αποδεχτούν ότι έχουν πρόβλημα.Εγώ καταστράφηκα οικονομικά, έχασα την επιχείρησή μου και κόντεψα να χάσω την οικογένειά μου. Ωστόσοεπέμενα ότι “το ελέγχω”,μέχρι που έπιασα πάτο και αποπειράθηκα να αυτοκτονήσω. Οταν αποδέχθηκα το πρόβλημα,άρχισε η ανάρρωση» αναφέρει. «Στους Ανώνυμους Τζογαδόρους βρήκα κατανόηση και υποστήριξη από ανθρώπους που έχουν ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Μοιραζόμαστε την εμπειρία μας με απόλυτη ειλικρίνεια διότι η αρχή της ανωνυμίας μάς προστατεύει, καθώς δίνουμε μόνο τα μικρά μας ονόματα» σχολιάζει ο Δημήτρης, ο οποίος είναι σε αποχή από τον τζόγο εδώ και τρία χρόνια.

Οnline games

Διαβάστε περισσότερα: http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid...#ixzz1D5sP1WvK

----------


## χλοη

το έχω διαβάσει. Έχω διαβάσει ότι κυκλοφορεί στην Ελλάδα καθώς και στην Αγγλία τις τελευταίες 10 μέρες. Και μάλιστα με κατηγόρησε για αυτό γιατί θεώρησε ότι του μιλάω με ξύλινηη γλώσσα και επηρεάζομαι από αυτά που διαβάζω στο νετ. Αυτό δηλαδή που θα έπρεπε να κάνει από μόνος του το έκανα και πάλι εγώ για λογαριασμό του. 
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους!!

----------


## researcher

χλοη 

παρακαλουμε 

ευχομε καλο ξεμπερδεμα

να αγορασεις το βιβλιο συνεξαρτηση τελος της μελοντι μπιτι

θα σε βοηθησει πολυ

περνας μια πραγματικα δυσκολη κατασταση

η σκεψη μου μαζι σου :)

----------


## Adzik

Γεια σου..πωσ εισαι? υπαρχει και το κεντρο ''μεταβολη'' για στηριξη ατομων που εχουν στην οικογενεια καποιον που ειναι ετσι εξαρτημενοσ..ψαξτο!!!

----------


## χλοη

Αυτός έκανε ήδη το πρώτο ραντεβου με ένα γιατρό που είναι ειδικευμένος στις εξαρτήσεις. Επικονώνησα και εγώ μαζί του και μου είπε όταν επιστρέψω να κλείσουμε ραντεβού για να με δει και εμένα ξεχωριστά. Πιστεύω ότι θα γίνει καλά. Αυτό που δεν ξέρω είναι πότε και αν θα καταφέρω εγώ να τον βλέπω με τα ίδια μάτια που τον έβλεπα ως τώρα. Πότε και αν δηλαδή θα κερδίσει την εμπιστοσύνη μου. Αν αυτό το τραύμα που προξένησε σε εμένα θα επουλωθεί. Προσπαθώ να μην σκέφτομαι τα χρήματα και να εστιάζω στα συναισθήματα και την αγάπη. Είναι πολύ δύσκολο όμως. Προσπαθώ. Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι

----------


## crazy_diamond

χλόη, γεια και καλημέρα σου.

Διαβάζω ότι προσπαθείς και είναι τόσο σημαντικό αυτό. Μπράβο από μένα και καλή δύναμη! 

Είναι εξίσου σημαντικό, έτσι όπως μπορώ να το καταλάβω, ότι έγινε και το πρώτο βήμα και ο σύντροφός σου ζήτησε βοήθεια και απευθύνθηκε σε γιατρό. Όμως είναι το πρώτο βήμα. Υπάρχει δρόμος από δω και πέρα και μια μεγάλη προσπάθεια που πρέπει να γίνει από τη δική του πλευρά. Θα χρειαστεί και αυτός δύναμη πολλή. Και εύχομαι να τα καταφέρει.

Με κάθε ειλικρίνεια θα σου πω ότι έχω κι εγώ προβληματιστεί. Σκέφτομαι από τη μία αυτά που σου έγραψε η Rain παραπάνω, έχουν μια μεγάλη αλήθεια και συμφωνώ σε μεγάλο βαθμό, γιατί ναι πρέπει στη φάση αυτή να στηρίξεις τον εαυτό σου, να τον προστατεύσεις, να τον φροντίσεις, όμως από την άλλη είναι και αυτό που λες, τα συναισθήματα, η αγάπη, η επιθυμία να σταθείς δίπλα σε αυτόν τον άνθρωπο και στην προσπάθειά του.

Νομίζω ότι είναι ακόμα η αρχή. Δεν είναι γνωστό ούτε και δεδομένο πώς θα εξελιχθούν τα πράγματα. Δε νομίζω ότι είναι απαραίτητο να δεσμευτείς για πάντα στην απόφαση που θα πάρεις τώρα. Αν δεν μπορείς να δεις τον άντρα σου ''με τα ίδια μάτια που τον έβλεπες ως τώρα'' είναι κι αυτό μέσα στο γενικό πλαίσιο της αλλαγής. Κοίταξέ τον όπως είναι εδώ και τώρα. Διατεθειμένος να προσπαθήσει. Μπορείς να είσαι _εκεί_ για αυτόν, για εσένα, για εσάς, όσο νιώθεις ότι μπορείς και αντέχεις και καλό θα ήταν να έχεις και εσύ την κατάλληλη βοήθεια και ειδική υποστήριξη. Βλέπεις πώς θα προχωρήσουν τα πράγματα στη συνέχεια και επανεξετάζεις τις αποφάσεις σου.

Κάτι ακόμα, καθαρά προσωπικό. Για μένα η εμπιστοσύνη αγκαλιάζει μέσα της μια _πίστη_. 
Δεν σκέφτομαι/ζυγίζω ο άλλος να δείχνει/να είναι _άξιος_ να κερδίσει την εμπιστοσύνη μου, τουλάχιστον έτσι ήμουν αλλά και είμαι μέχρι σήμερα. 
Απλά αισθάνομαι εμπιστοσύνη / εμπιστεύομαι έναν άνθρωπο. Έχω απογοητευτεί κάποιες φορές, όπως όμως και έχω βιώσει όλα τα αρνητικά και της έλλειψης εμπιστοσύνης, ιδίως μέσα σε μια σχέση. 
Σίγουρα υπάρχει _ρίσκο_ μέσα σε όλο αυτό.

Από μένα, χλόη, και πάλι καλή δύναμη και εύχομαι ό,τι καλύτερο για όλους σας.

----------


## RainAndWind

Χλόη, καλημέρα. Πώς νιώθεις σήμερα?
Ήθελα να σου πω κάποια πραγματάκια όπως τα βλέπω εγώ απέξω. Έχεις καταλάβει γιατί έμεινες με έναν άνθρωπο εξαρτημένο? Γιατί από την αρχή είχε δείξει δείγματα εξάρτησης, απλά εσύ είχες την ανάγκη να το παραγνωρίζεις αυτό το δεδομένο.
Γιατί είχες την ανάγκη να σώσεις τον άντρα αυτό. Το έγραψες η ίδια "τον τράβηξα αρκετά απ' όλ' αυτά, γιατί ήταν ερωτευμένος". Έδωσες λοιπόν στον έρωτα και σε σένα, μία ιδιότητα που δεν κατείχε, της αλλαγής του άλλου μέρους της σχέσης και της σωτηρίας του. Μέσα από αυτό το παιχνίδι επιρροής, εσύ ένιωθες καλύτερα για τον εαυτό σου, αφού ήταν μία έμμεση δύναμη (ΕΓΩ τον αλλάζω, ΕΓΩ τον σώζω, ΕΓΩ τον κρατάω μακριά από τον εθισμό του). Ανέλαβες το ρόλο του σωτήρα, όπως το κάνεις και τώρα. Δεν το βλέπεις πως κι εσύ ακολουθείς ένα συγκεκριμένο μοτίβο??? 

Δικά σου λόγια: "να τον στηρίξω ηθικά για να σωθεί". Δε δούλεψε στο παρελθόν, ούτε τώρα θα δουλέψει αυτό το παιχνίδι. Μην αυταπατάσαι. Ένας άνθρωπος που δε θέλει να σωθεί από ένα πάθος του, δε θα σωθεί γιατί εσύ αναλαμβάνεις έναν ρόλο (που κι εσένα ήταν ανάγκη σου να τον αναλάβεις, άρα ήσουν κι εσύ υπεύθυνη για την επιλογή σου να μείνεις δέκα χρόνια με έναν εξαρτημένο και ενώ είχες αποδείξεις των συνεπειών του εθισμού του να τον παντρευτείς και να κάνεις μαζί του και ένα παιδί)

Βγες από το ρόλο του σωτήρα του οποιουδήποτε και σώσε εσένα. Και ρίξε μία σκληρή ματιά στον εαυτό σου, γιατί κι εσύ χρειάζεται να δεις τη συνεξάρτηση με έναν εθισμένο, που σε βασανίζει. Είσαι πάλι στη θέση να συγχωρήσεις, όπως έμαθες να κάνεις μια ζωή και μετά να λούζεσαι τα βαριά μαθήματα αυτών των μαλακιών για σωσίματα. Είναι ρομαντικές μαλακίες. Δεν έχεις καμία υποχρέωση να σώσεις έναν άντρα ανεύθυνο απέναντι σε σένα και στο παιδί του.
Είναι ανεύθυνος και σκορποχώρης.

Αντίκρυσε την αλήθεια όπως είναι, όχι μέσα από τα δικά σου γυαλιά. Κλαίγοντας πέφτει στα πόδια σου και ξανατάζει. Ε, αυτό έμαθε, αυτό κάνει. Πατάει στη λυπησιάρα σου φύση και σε αυτοθυσιαστικούς καταναγκασμούς. Σε χειρίζεται κάθε φορά...

----------


## χλοη

crazy diamond ευχαριστώ για τα λόγια σου. Με συγκίνησες. Είχα πολλές μέρες να συγκινηθώ. Σιγά σιγά σκληραίνω. Δεν χάνω όμως την εμπιστοσύνη μου στους ανθρώπους. Εξάλλου έχω ανθρώπους δίπλα μου, οικογένεια και φίλους, που με στηρίζουν. Μόνο και μόνο επειδή είμαι εγώ. Ελπίζω να μη χρειαστεί ποτέ να βρεθώ στη θέση να ανταποδώσω τη στήριξή τους. Πως μπορώ λοιπόν να χάσω την εμπιστοσύνη μου όταν έχω τέτοιους ανθρώπους δίπλα μου; Δεν ξέρω όμως αν μπορώ έτσι απλά να τη χαρίσω στον άντρα μου. Ξέρω ότι δεν μπορώ και δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρη ότι έχει καταλάβει πλήρως τη διάσταση του προβλήματος. Οταν πηγε στο γιατρό, αυτός τον ρώτησε γιατί είσαι εδω; και απάντησε 'κυρίως για τη γυναίκα μου" αλλά και για εμένα. Αυτό με προβλημάτισε πολύ. Τον ρώτησα εγώ λοιπόν "εαν αυτή τη στιγμή σε είχα αφήσει, εαν σου είχα πει χωρίσαμε και δεν είχαμε καμιά επικοινωνία, τι θα έκανες;" Μου απάντησε ότι "ή θα έπεφτα στο γκρεμό ή θα γινόμουν ρεμάλι". Αυτό με προβλημάτισε πολύ. Μάλλον τον ειδικό δεν τον βλέπει για τον εαυτό του αλλά για τους άλλους.
Rain and wind. Είναι πολύ αληθινά, ρεαλιστικά και ορθολογιστικά αυτά που λες. Πως μπορούν να εφαρμοστούν όμως; Ναι αυτή τη στιγμή έχω βγει από το ρόλο του σωτήρα, γιατί για εμένα προτεραιότητα έχει να σώσω τον ευατό μου. Ακομα δεν έχω επιστρέψει στο σπίτι. Σε λίγες μέρες θα γυρίσω και το πρώτο πράγμα που θα κάνω θα είναι να κλείσω ραντεβού με τον γιατρό. Πως πρέπει να αντιμετωπίσω τον άντρα μου; με ψυχρότητα όπως αισθάνομαι; με σκλήρότητα του τύπου κάνε ότι καταλαβαίνεις, για να σώσεις τον εαυτό σου και για να πληρώσεις τα χρέη σου ή κάτι άλλο. Εγώ αυτό που σκέφτομαι είναι ότι θα είμαι σαν παρουσία στο σπίτι περιμένοντας να δω την αλλαγή από την πλευρά του. (Μέσα σε ένα εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα). Ελπίζω πολύ στην βοήθεια που θα μου δώσει ο ειδικός. Όλες τις ελπίδες μου τις έχω ακουμπίσει εκεί. Ναι αυτή τη στιγμή δεν θέλω να τον παρατήσω. Θέλω να παρακολουθήσω τις πράξεις του και την αλλαγή του. ΚαΙ θέλω να τα δω από κοντά αυτά. Δεν έχω άλλη δύναμη όμως για να είμαι, ο άντρας της οικογένειας, ο ντεντέκτιβ, η μάνα του. Δεν μπορώ να παίζω άλλο αυτούς τους ρόλους που δεν ήταν επιλογή μου να τους παίξω, αλλά αυτός με ανάγκασε, αυτός με έφερε σιγά σιγά σε αυτό το σημείο. Είμαι πολύ κουρασμένη και μπερδεμένη.
ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!


Δεν έχω χάσει ακόμα την εμπιστοσύνη μου

----------


## Sofia

Χλοη,

καλως ηρθες. λυπαμαι πραγματικα για ολη αυτη την κατασταση που ζεις κ ευχομαι πραγματικα συντομα να νιωσεις εστω κ λιγο πιο αναλαφρη. ειναι πολυ ομορφο που εχεις δικους σου ανθρωπους να σε στηριζουν τοσο δυσκολες στιγμες!

Διαβαζωντας σε, νιωθω ποσο θυμωμενη εισαι κ ποσο μπουκωμενη απο πικρα κ θυμο. Αλλα βλεπω κ μια ελπιδα, να περασουν ολα αυτα. Αναμονη κ υπομονη μαλλον.

Εχω σε κοντινο περιβαλλον μου, μια αναλογη εμπειρια κ εχω δει κ εκει θυμο κ πονο. Κ πώς αλλωστε να ναι διαφορετικα? Οταν υπάρχει τοσο ψεμμα, τοσα χρονια, μια παραλληλη αλλη ζωη μακρυα απο την δικια σας ειναι αναμενομενο να νιωθεις ετσι. Ομως στ αληθεια, οταν περασει η καταιγιδα που ζεις τωρα κ παρεις τις απαραιτητες αποστασεις θα δεις τι παρεβλεψες κ που εκλεισες τα ματια (απο φοβο? απο αναγκη για ηρεμια? απο ελλειψη επαφης σου με το παρον?)...Γιατι οσο καλος ηθοποιος κι αν ειναι καποιος, δεν αρκει για να μας βαλει κ εμας να παιξουμε ρολους που δεν ειμαστε ετοιμοι να παιξουμε. Γιατι πολυ απλα, παντα υπάρχει η επιλογη της αρνησης των συγκεκριμενων ρολων. Ή ακομα ακομα της συνειδητοποιησης οτι "τωρα παιζω τον συγκεκριμενο ρολο γιατι ..."

Ο χρονος, ο θεραπευτης ειναι καλοι συμβουλοι. Μπορουν να σε βοηθησουν να καθαρισεις καλυτερα μεσα σου, να βρεις τι νιωθεις κ πώς θα εκφρασεις καλυτερα αυτο που νιωθεις, χωρις να το πνιξεις.

Κ κατι τελευταιο:δεν μπορεις κ δεν βοηθα να ελεγξεις γιατι ο αντρας σου θελει να κανει θεραπεια, ειδικα στο σημειο που βρισκεται τωρα. το "για σενα" δεν αποκλειει "αυτον". ετσι κ αλλιως δεν ειναι κακο να αποτελεις καποτε σημειο αναφορας γι αυτον κ ενα προσωπο απο το οποιο μπορει να αντλησει δυναμη. αλοιμονο....

Το γιατι βλεπει τον ειδικο για τον εαυτο του ή για αλλους, ειναι κατι που ευκολα θα το δεις πολυ συντομα.Μη βιαζεσαι να βγαλεις συμπερασματα!

Ειλικρινα ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα!

----------


## χλοη

ευχαριστώ Σοφία. Έχω σκεφτεί αυτά που λες και πιστεύω ότι έχεις δίκιο. Εγώ τον άφησα να με χειριστεί και απέφυγα να δω την αλήθεια κατάματα. Από αύριο που επιστρέφω στο σπίτι, με τη βοήθεια ενός ειδικού πιστεύω ότι θα λύσω πολλά θέματα με τον ευατό μου για να μπορέσω να προχωρήσω και στα υπόλοιπα.

----------


## Sofia

χλοη,

ευχομαι πραγματικα καλη δυναμη σ αυτη την τοσο δυσκολη περιοδο!

----------


## arktos

> crazy diamond ευχαριστώ για τα λόγια σου. Με συγκίνησες. Είχα πολλές μέρες να συγκινηθώ. Σιγά σιγά σκληραίνω. Δεν χάνω όμως την εμπιστοσύνη μου στους ανθρώπους. Εξάλλου έχω ανθρώπους δίπλα μου, οικογένεια και φίλους, που με στηρίζουν. Μόνο και μόνο επειδή είμαι εγώ. Ελπίζω να μη χρειαστεί ποτέ να βρεθώ στη θέση να ανταποδώσω τη στήριξή τους. Πως μπορώ λοιπόν να χάσω την εμπιστοσύνη μου όταν έχω τέτοιους ανθρώπους δίπλα μου; Δεν ξέρω όμως αν μπορώ έτσι απλά να τη χαρίσω στον άντρα μου. Ξέρω ότι δεν μπορώ και δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρη ότι έχει καταλάβει πλήρως τη διάσταση του προβλήματος. Οταν πηγε στο γιατρό, αυτός τον ρώτησε γιατί είσαι εδω; και απάντησε 'κυρίως για τη γυναίκα μου" αλλά και για εμένα. Αυτό με προβλημάτισε πολύ. Τον ρώτησα εγώ λοιπόν "εαν αυτή τη στιγμή σε είχα αφήσει, εαν σου είχα πει χωρίσαμε και δεν είχαμε καμιά επικοινωνία, τι θα έκανες;" Μου απάντησε ότι "ή θα έπεφτα στο γκρεμό ή θα γινόμουν ρεμάλι". Αυτό με προβλημάτισε πολύ. Μάλλον τον ειδικό δεν τον βλέπει για τον εαυτό του αλλά για τους άλλους.
> Rain and wind. Είναι πολύ αληθινά, ρεαλιστικά και ορθολογιστικά αυτά που λες. Πως μπορούν να εφαρμοστούν όμως; Ναι αυτή τη στιγμή έχω βγει από το ρόλο του σωτήρα, γιατί για εμένα προτεραιότητα έχει να σώσω τον ευατό μου. Ακομα δεν έχω επιστρέψει στο σπίτι. Σε λίγες μέρες θα γυρίσω και το πρώτο πράγμα που θα κάνω θα είναι να κλείσω ραντεβού με τον γιατρό. Πως πρέπει να αντιμετωπίσω τον άντρα μου; με ψυχρότητα όπως αισθάνομαι; με σκλήρότητα του τύπου κάνε ότι καταλαβαίνεις, για να σώσεις τον εαυτό σου και για να πληρώσεις τα χρέη σου ή κάτι άλλο. Εγώ αυτό που σκέφτομαι είναι ότι θα είμαι σαν παρουσία στο σπίτι περιμένοντας να δω την αλλαγή από την πλευρά του. (Μέσα σε ένα εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα). Ελπίζω πολύ στην βοήθεια που θα μου δώσει ο ειδικός. Όλες τις ελπίδες μου τις έχω ακουμπίσει εκεί. Ναι αυτή τη στιγμή δεν θέλω να τον παρατήσω. Θέλω να παρακολουθήσω τις πράξεις του και την αλλαγή του. ΚαΙ θέλω να τα δω από κοντά αυτά. Δεν έχω άλλη δύναμη όμως για να είμαι, ο άντρας της οικογένειας, ο ντεντέκτιβ, η μάνα του. Δεν μπορώ να παίζω άλλο αυτούς τους ρόλους που δεν ήταν επιλογή μου να τους παίξω, αλλά αυτός με ανάγκασε, αυτός με έφερε σιγά σιγά σε αυτό το σημείο. Είμαι πολύ κουρασμένη και μπερδεμένη.
> ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!
> 
> 
> Δεν έχω χάσει ακόμα την εμπιστοσύνη μου



χλόη, γράφεις πως ευτυχώς έχεις ανθρώπους γύρω σου που σε στηρίζουν.
πώς θα νιώσει ο σύντροφος σου αν δν έχει κανένα δίπλα του?
δν είσαι υποχρεωμένη φυσικά να είσαι εκεί, αν θέλεις θα τον στηρίξεις...

πρέπει να προσθέσω όμως πως η εξάρτηση από τον τζόγο, αντιμετωπίζεται πολύ δύσκολα.
μου είχε κάνει τρομερή έντυπωση όταν το άκουσα.

σου εύχομαι καλή δύναμη.

----------


## χλοη

Από που συνάδεις ότι η εξάρτηση από το τζόγο αντιμετωπίζεται δύσκολα; Μπορείς να μου πεις τις πηγές σου; Και αν είναι έτσι εσύ τι πιστεύεις; ότι μετά από όλα αυτά που έχω περάσει τα προηγούμενα χρόνια αυτή είναι η στιγμή να σκεφτώ ποιος θα στηρίξει τον άντρα μου ή πως θα στηριχτώ εγώ και το παιδί μου;

----------


## arktos

> Από που συνάδεις ότι η εξάρτηση από το τζόγο αντιμετωπίζεται δύσκολα; Μπορείς να μου πεις τις πηγές σου; Και αν είναι έτσι εσύ τι πιστεύεις; ότι μετά από όλα αυτά που έχω περάσει τα προηγούμενα χρόνια αυτή είναι η στιγμή να σκεφτώ ποιος θα στηρίξει τον άντρα μου ή πως θα στηριχτώ εγώ και το παιδί μου;


αυτό που σου έγραψα το είχα ακούσει σε σχετική εκπομπή στην τηλεόραση.
το θυμάμαι γιατί σκέφτηκα πως θα ήταν πιο δύσκολο π.χ να απεξαρτηθείς από ουσίες.

εσένα σε στηρίζουν ήδη κάποιοι άνθρωποι.
προσπαθώ να φανταστώ πώς θα νοιώθει κάποιος στη θέση του συντρόφου σου.
γι' αυτό κ η απάντηση μου.

ήθελα ακόμη να σε ρωτήσω αν αισθάνθηκες περισσότερο εξαπατημένη ή κλωνίστηκες από το πρόβλημα - εξάρτηση που έχει ο σύζυγος σου?

----------


## χλοη

αιαθάνθηκα πρώτα εξαπατημένη και σοκαρισμένη από το που μπορεί να φτάσει ένας άνθρωπος που γνωρίζεις υποτίθεται καλά, που αγαπάς για μια ζωή, που σε αγαπάει και αυτός. Ναι μετά κλωνίστηκα από την εξάρτησή του. Δεν μπορούσα να φανταστώ ότι ο άνθρωπός μου θα έφτανε στο σημείο να παίζει 300 ε πηγαίνοντας στο φούρνο ή ότι θα είχε πουλήσει ένα μαγαζί όταν γνωρίζει τη δύσκολη οικονομικά περίοδο που διανύουμε. Ότι έφτασε στο σημείο να στέλνει χρήματα σε γνωστό του στην πόλη που είναι το μαγαζί για να καταθέτει το ψεύτικο ενοίκιο αφού εγώ είχα τη δυνατότητα να βλέπω από ποιο κατάστημα γίνεται η κατάθεση.Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν μπορώ να ιεραρχήσω τι με κλώνισε περισσότερο απ' όλα αφού είμαι ακόμα μπερδεμένη και δεν έχω αρχίσει ακόμα συνεδρίες για να βοηθηθώ. Το οποίο σκοπεύω να πράξω άμεσα.

----------


## carrie

Ολες οι εξαρτησεις αντιμετωπιζονται ΠΟΛΥ ΠΟΛΥ δυσκολα.... Ακομα και το φαγητο και τα παιχνιδια στο πισι τωρα πια.... Μπορει να γλιτωσεις απο μαι εξαρτηση και μετα να εμφανιστει αλλη. Απο ο,τι φαινεται ειναι εξαρτημενος και μαζι σου ο συζυγος. Δυσκολο πραγμα οι εξαρτησεις

----------


## arktos

όλες οι εξαρτήσεις αντιμετωπίζονται όμως, αν πραγματικά το θέλει κάποιος.

----------


## arktos

> αιαθάνθηκα πρώτα εξαπατημένη και σοκαρισμένη από το που μπορεί να φτάσει ένας άνθρωπος που γνωρίζεις υποτίθεται καλά, που αγαπάς για μια ζωή, που σε αγαπάει και αυτός. Ναι μετά κλωνίστηκα από την εξάρτησή του. Δεν μπορούσα να φανταστώ ότι ο άνθρωπός μου θα έφτανε στο σημείο να παίζει 300 ε πηγαίνοντας στο φούρνο ή ότι θα είχε πουλήσει ένα μαγαζί όταν γνωρίζει τη δύσκολη οικονομικά περίοδο που διανύουμε. Ότι έφτασε στο σημείο να στέλνει χρήματα σε γνωστό του στην πόλη που είναι το μαγαζί για να καταθέτει το ψεύτικο ενοίκιο αφού εγώ είχα τη δυνατότητα να βλέπω από ποιο κατάστημα γίνεται η κατάθεση.Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν μπορώ να ιεραρχήσω τι με κλώνισε περισσότερο απ' όλα αφού είμαι ακόμα μπερδεμένη και δεν έχω αρχίσει ακόμα συνεδρίες για να βοηθηθώ. Το οποίο σκοπεύω να πράξω άμεσα.


χλόη, σίγουρα ακόμη δν έχεις συνειδητοποιήσει τί έχει συμβεί.

το ευχάριστο είναι πως θα αρχίσεις συνεδρίες κ κοιτάς παρακάτω.
όσο δύσκολο κ αν είναι αυτό.

----------


## Marnek

Χλόη,
καλημέρα. Κι ο δικός μου σύζυγος είναι εξαρτημένος από τον τζόγο, αν και δεν το παραδέχεται. 
Όταν τον γνώρισα έπαιζε φρουτάκια (όπως λες), στοίχημα και κίνο. Επειδή στη συνέχεια κλείσανε τα φρουτάκια, δεν το σπουδαιολόγησα. Αν και είχαμε πολλούς καυγάδες για αυτό το θέμα, στο τέλος παντρευτήκαμε. Η μόνιμη επωδός: "όταν μείνεις έγκυος θα τα κόψω όλα" (προσπαθούσαμε πολύ καιρό). Έμεινα. Ανακάλυψε τον διαδικτυακό τζόγο. "Όταν γεννήσεις θα τα κόψω". Γέννησα. Πίστευα ότι θα ασχολιόταν με το παιδί, τίποτα. Ήτανε στο δικό του κόσμο. Το παιδί να κλαίει και να μην δίνει σημασία, σχόλια του τύπου "κλαίς γκαντέμικο για αυτό χάνω", καυγάδες αδυσώπιτοι μεταξύ μας, ξύλο μεταξύ μας (πολλές φορές ξεκινούσα εγώ πρώτη) κλπ. Κάποιες περιόδους έκλεινε κάποιο σάιτ "γιατί τον έκλεβαν" και άνοιγε σε λίγες μέρες άλλο... Του έκοβα το ίντερνετ κλπ. 
"Όταν μείνεις έγκυος στο δεύτερο παιδί". Το ήξερα ότι δεν θα γίνει. Έμεινα επειδή το ήθελα, όχι, φυσικά, επειδή πίστευα ότι κάτι θα άλλαζε. Τα ίδια... "Είναι κόρη, όταν μείνεις έγκυος στον επόμενο γιο εννοούσα". Γέννησα τον Ιούλιο του 2010, το καλοκαίρι πήγαμε στο εξοχικό που δεν είχαμε ίντερνετ, βρήκα την ησυχία μου και ο γιος μας τον μπαμπά του. 
Γυρίσαμε στην Αθήνα, τα ίδια. Ετοιμαζόμαστε αρχές Οκτώβρη να πάμε στο χωριό του. Εκείνος έτοιμος, εγώ ανένδοτη: "Πήγαινε μόνος σου. Εάν μας θες μαζί ή θα κανονίσεις συνεδρίες ή θα βάλεις το προγραμματάκι στον υπολογιστή που δεν σου επιτρέπει να ανοίγεις αυτά τα σάιτ". Τελικά πέρασε το δικό μου, μπήκε το προγραμματάκι, έχουμε βρει λίγο την ησυχία μας. Τσεκάρω συχνά πυκνά. Προσπαθεί, παίζει σε άλλα σπίτια. 
Εάν θα το ξανάκανα; Εάν θα τον ξαναπαντρευόμουνα; Ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω. Όχι για το παθος του. Λατρεύω τα παιδιά μου και δεν θα ήθελα να μείνω μόνη. Απλά ανησυχώ για το τι θα γίνει τώρα που μεγαλώνουνε και καταλαβαίνουνε. Δεν θέλω να ακολουθήσουν τέτοιο δρόμο.
Να σου πω τι έχω αποφασίσει; Σε περίπτωση ανάγκης κόβω το ίντερνετ. Δεν θα έχω κι εγώ, αλλά τι να κάνουμε; 
Αλήθεια, υπάρχει κανείς που να βοηθάει τους συγγενείς των εξαρτημένων ατόμων; Για την Αθήνα μιλάμε. Όσο για το βιβλίο που ανέφερε κάποιο μέλος πιο πάνω, θα το αγοράσω σίγουρα...
Καλή συνέχεια, αλλά, να ξέρεις, ότι όλα είναι δύσκολα...

----------


## χλοη

Αυτή τη στιγμή συμμετέχω στην ομάδα των συντρόφων τουν ανώνυμων τζογαδόρων και ομολογώ ότι έχω βοηθηθεί πολύ. Σου συνιστώ να ψάξεις. Σίγουρα θα υπάρχει στην Αθήνα. Αν με το καλό ξεκινήσεις την θεραπεία σου, γιατί είμαστε και εμείς άρρωστες, ίσως περισσότερο από αυτούς θα καταλάβεις ότι όλα αυτά που κάνεις είναι μάταια. Είναι μάταιο να προσπαθείς να ελέγξεις την εξάρτηση του άντρα σου. Αυτό κάνει κακό και σε εσένα όσο και σ' αυτόν. Από όλα αυτά που έχω διαβάσει το προηγούμενο διάστημα έβγαλα το συμπέρασμα ότι το μόνο που βοηθάει είναι η συμμετοχη σε πρόγραμμα των 12 βημάτων. Ανώνυμοι τζογαδόροι δηλαδή. Σταμάτα να τον ελέγχεις, μη στερείς από τον ευατό σου το νετ, και εξήγησέ του ότι θεωρείς πως είναι άρρωστος και ότι πρέπει να κάνει κάτι γι' αυτό. Το γεγονός ότι δεν θέλεις να μείνεις μόνη σου με θλίβει. Μήπως όλο το προηγούμενο διάστημα δεν είμασταν μόνες; Ήταν παρόντες στο σπίτι οι άρρωστοι άντρες μας; ΟΧΙ. Είμαστε μόνες. 
Σε ότι αφορά τον άντρα μου, έχει αλλάξει συμπεριφορά, χωρίς όμως να συμμετέχει σε ομάδα γιατί θεωρεί ότι 'δεν κάνει γι' αυτόν". Δεν πηγαίνει καν στον ψυχολόγο. Εγώ όμως τώρα κοιτάζω τον ευατό μου. Προσπαθώ να αλλάξω τη δική μου ζωή και να σταματήσω τον έλεγχο. Σε αυτόν έχω εξηγήσει ότι το να βάζει ηλεκτρική στο σπίτι, από μόνος του, ή το να πηγαίνει βόλτα το παιδί, το θεωρώ χειρισμό και δεν πέφτω. Αν μέχρι το Πάσχα δεν αντιμετωπίσει την αρρώστεια του με γιατρό ή ομάδα, ΦΕΥΓΕΙ. Φοβάμαι πολύ ότι μάλλον δεν θα το κάνει και θα αναγκαστώ να τηρήσω τον όρο μου. Δεν θέλω να φτάσω σε αυτό το σημείο αλλά πλέον πρέπει να προστατέψω τη ζωή μου και τη ζωή του παιδιού μου.
Διάβασε το βιβλίο. Θα σε βοηθήσει να καταλάβεις που βρίσκεσαι. Ελπίζω να βοήθησα. Αν θέλεις θα ρωτήσω για Αθήνα να δω τι γίνεται.

----------


## researcher

Πραγματικα χλοη σου βγαζω το καπελο!!!!

Μπραβο σου και παλι μπραβο σου κοριτσι μου!!!!

τι παιδι εισαι συ βρε? και ομαδες και ορια και και και!!!!! τι να πω!!!


πραγματα που παρακαλας για μηνες να ακουσει ο αλλος μια λεξη και εσυ μεσα σε λιγο καιρο


εχεις πιασει το νοημα και συνεχιζεις!!!!!!


ο,τι και να γινει χαιρομαι που τωρα πια γνωριζεις και εχεις και συμμαχους σε αυτο την ομαδα

πολυ χαιρομαι 

researcher

----------


## χλοη

Ευχαριστώ!!!! Ήταν εύκολο για εμένα γιατί έπιασα πάτο. Ζητούσα απεγνωσμένα βοήθεια και την έψαξα όπου μπορούσα. Νομίζω ότι την έχω βρει στην ομάδα. Βέβαια με θλίβει το γεγονός ότι όλοι οι σύντροφοι των κοριτσιών συμμετέχουν στους ανώνυμους τζογαδόρους, ενώ ο δικός μου αρνείται. Προσπαθώ να το ξεπεράσω αυτό και να προσπαθώ μόνο να βελτιώσω τον ευατό μου, γιατί έτσι και αλλιώς δεν γίνεται διαφορετικά. Μόνο τον εαυτό μας μπορούμε να επηρεάσουμε και κανέναν άλλο. Ελπίζω να παραδειγματίζεται από αυτό. 
Αυτός ίσως δεν έπιασε τον πάτο του αν και ισχυρίζεται το αντίθετο. Αυτός λοιπόν που πιάνει πάτο ζητάει βοήθεια, γιατί καταλαβαίνει ότι μόνος του δεν μπορεί να κάνει τίποτα.

----------


## researcher

αχ! ναι!!! αφου εχεις την ομαδα ειναι ωραιο αυτο! για κουραγιο συμπαρασταση και γνωσεις για το θεμα :)

----------


## maria90

χλόη καλησπέρα.
σε καταλαβαίνω,περνάς μία πολύ δύσκολη κατάσταση.η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν ξέρω τελικά ποιοι υποφέρουν πιο πολύ,οι εξαρτημένοι ή αυτοί που τους αγαπάνε και θέλουν να είναι δίπλα τους.
γενικά, θα σου πρότεινα να κοιτάξεις καταρχήν την υγεία σου(ψυχική) γιατί όλη αυτή η ιστορία είναι φυσιολογικό να σε ισοπεδώσει.πρόσεχε τον εαυτό σου και κράτα το παιδάκι σας μακριά από όλο αυτό, δεν χρωστάει τίποτα.
από εκεί και πέρα εφόσον τον αγαπάς πολύ τον συζυγο σου μείνε δίπλα του και βοήθησε τον όσο μπορείς.απλώς μην κάνεις το λάθος να πιστέψεις μόνο σε λόγια.όταν δεις πράξεις,τότε ίσως αλλάξουν κάποια πράγματα.
πάντως είναι πολύ δύσκολο..και γι αυτό σου εύχομαι καλή δύναμη.

----------


## LOY LOY

Χλόη βοήθησε τον άνθρωπο που αγαπάς όσο πιο πολύ μπορείς και αντέχεις. Η εξάρτηση είναι μια αρρώστια. Το πιο εύκολο είναι να τον αφήσεις στα χρέη του και στο πάθος του. Ο άντρας σου χρειάζεται βοήθεια και υπομονή. Μπράβο σου που το παλεύεις και το ψάχνεις για να του δώσεις την ευκαιρία που ζητάει και ο ίδιος.

----------


## χλοη

loulou, το πρόβλημα είναι ότι αυτός δεν ανταποκρίνεται και δεν καταλαβαίνει ότι χωρίς βοήθεια δεν καταφέρνεις τίποτα. Ακόμα και τον τζόγο να σταματήσει υπάρχουν άλλα θέματα και τρόποι σκέψεις που πρέπει να ξεριζωθούν από μέσα του. ΑΓΆΠΗ ΜΕ ΟΡΙΑ. Αυτό είναι αποτελεσματικό για όλους

----------


## χλοη

Μερικούς μήνες μετά ήθελα να σας πω ότι πήγε τελικά στους ανώνυμους τζογαδόρους. Όταν τον άφησα, όταν σταμάτησα να τον πιέζω, να τον ελέγχω, και να προσπαθώ να περάσω το δικό μου, έκανε αυτό που έπρεπε. Τώρα βλέπω το μέλλον με μεγαλύτερη αισιοδοξία και προσπαθώ να διαχειριστώ την οργή που τώρα καταλαβαίνω πόσο τεράστια και καταπιεσμένη είναι μέσα μου.
Ευχαριστώ τους φίλους μου, ευχαριστώ την οικογενειά μου και ευχαριστώ την ομάδα μου.

----------


## crazy_diamond

χλόη, 

χαίρομαι για την εξέλιξη αυτή. Είναι σημαντικό βήμα για εκείνον. Όχι ότι τέλειωσαν τώρα όλα.. ίσα ίσα, τώρα ξεκινάει ένα δύσκολο δρόμο. Εύχομαι να έχει κουράγιο και δύναμη να τα καταφέρει και να τον βαδίσει όλο..

Και μπράβο σε σένα που πήρες αποφάσεις, ζήτησες βοήθεια, έκανες ό,τι ήταν καλύτερο για εσένα και συνεχίζεις μπροστά :)

----------


## kalsar

Δεν ξέρω πως ν αρχίσω...Είναι σα να διαβάζω μυνηματα της γυναίκας μου.Σα να διαβάζω τα συναισθηματα της ,τον πόνο της ,την πίκρα της,την προδοσια που της πρόσφερα.
Ειμαι μελος των ΑΝΩΝΝΥΜΩΝ ΤΖΟΓΑΔΟΡΩΝ εδω και 9 μηνες.
Ανάγκασα την γυναίκα μου πριν 9 μηνες και μια μερα ΝΑ ΜΕ ΔΙΩΞΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ,μετα απο 15 χρονια γάμου και με 3 παιδιά.
Την επομένη εψαξα με την βοηθεια ενος φίλου και βρήκα την ομάδα των Ανώνυμων Τζογαδόρων γιατί ο θανατος της ψυχής μου ήταν ακαριαιος ...Η πράξη της γυναίκας μου λειτούργησε μέσα μου σαν ηλεκτροσοκ..Επρεπε να σωσω οτιδηποτε κι αν σωζεται απο την καταστραμένη φύση μου.Εχασα οτι πολυτιμοτερο ειχα στην ζωή μου...την οικογένεια μου...
Απο την αρχή κατάλαβα το πόσο κακό είχα κάνει στον ευατό μου και κατ επέκταση σε όσους αγαπούσα και μ αγαπούσαν.
Για τους πρώτους 3 μήνες πιστευα πως οι προσπάθειες μου θα εφερνα πίσω την γυναίκα μου,την οικογένεια μου.
Απο τότε όμως και μετα απο συνεχόμενη παρουσια τρεις φορες την εβδομάδα στους Α.Τ. και με καθημερινη μαχη να καταλάβω ,να βρω γιατί τα έκανα όλα αυτά και πιστέψε με ,δεν ενιωθα καθόλου ευχάριστα μέσα στον ενεργό τζόγο...ζουσα σε καθημερινούς εφιάλτες γιατι φοβόμουν να πώ την αλήθεια στην αγαπημένη μου γυναίκα...σιγουρα για πολλους η θεση αυτή μπορεί να θεωρηθεί αστεία,μη πιστευτή,αλλα πραγματικά έτσι ήταν.
Η γυναίκα μου προχωραει σε διαζύγιο και το μόνο που προσπαθώ είναι να της δείξω πως αγωνίζομαι ,αλλα δεν εχει και τόση σημασία όσο η δικιά της πληγωμένη και προδωμένη ψυχή.Την δικαιολογώ απόλυτα ασχετα αν η αγαπη που τρέφω γι αυτή(οχι εξάρτηση) αποζητα μια τελευταία ευκαιρία.Μια ευκαιρία πραγματικής ζωής,αληθινής .Ομως η διαδικασία της ανάρρωση μου μου εδειξε καθαρά τι εχω προκαλέσει με την προηγούμενη ανώριμη στάση μου στον ανθρωπό μου και αν μπορούσα να της πω κάτι είναι να προστατέψει τον ευατό της,να φροντίσει την ψυχική της υγεία που την καταράκωσα.Να μπορέσει να βρει γαλήνη στην ψυχής και κάποια στιγμή να βγει απο τα συντριμια του σεισμού που προκάλεσα στην ζωή της.Ολα αυτα όμως θέλουν βοήθεια.Θελουν υποστήριξη απο ειδικούς.Παράλληλα με το πρόγραμμα των ΤΖΟΓΑΔΟΡΩΝ ΑΝΩΝΥΜΩΝ λειτουργεί και ομάδα συνεξαρτημένων ατόμων (συζύγων,παιδιών ,γονιών,φίλων)Μέσα απο εκει θα βρεί την θέση της απέναντι στο δικό μου πρόβλημα και θα κατανοήσει μέσα στην ψυχή της την πραγματική κατάσταση και μέσα απο εκει θα βρει τις διεξόσδους για να χτισει την νέα της ζωή που ευχομαι καθε μερα και καθε λεπτο να με περιλαμβάνει μέσα.Δεν ειναι στο χέρι μου.Δυστυχώς ο ψυχαναγκαστικός τζογαδόρος είναι άρρωστος και το πιο δύστυχο είναι οτι εαν δεν πιάσει πάτο δεν καταλαβαίνει την φυση της αρρώστιας του.Υπα΄ρχουν πολλά που μπορώ να σου γράψω.Ειμαι καθαρός απο τζόγο εδω και 9 μηνες και ο μεγαλυτερος υποστηρικτής μου ειναι ο γιός μου(13 χρονων) που ηθελε δεν ηθελε εμαθε τα πάντα για μένα και με στηρίζει .Εχει γίνει ο πρωτος και κυριοτερος λόγος που δεν προκειται ποτε μου να ζησω ξανα στην ψευδαίσθηση οποιας δ΄ηποτε εξάρτησης είτε λε΄γεται τζόγος έιτε αλκοολ ΕΙΤΕ ΣΧΕΣΗ..
ΛΥΠΑΜΑΙ το ξερω πως ειναι δύσκολο και οι λυσεις στο προβλημα μας πολυ δύσκολες στην διαδικασία που πίστεψε με εαν ειναι ειλικρινής ο αγώνας τ αποτελεσματα ειναι καταπληκτικά.

----------


## χλοη

Σαράντη,
χαίρομαι για όλα αυτά που διάβασα. Δείχνεις να έχεις καταλάβει τη διάσταση της εξάρτησής σου και κυρίως την επίπτωση που είχε αυτή στην οικογένειά σου. 
Έχεις βγεί από την εγωιστική στάση του εξαρτημένου που σκέφτεται ότι "εγώ υπέφερα περισσότερο από εσένα, και απαιτώ μια δεύτερη ευκαιρία".
Μου αρέσει που διαβάζω ότι εύχεσαι η γυναίκα σου να συμπεριλάβει στα μελλοντικά της σχέδια και εσένα, χωρίς να το απαιτείς ή να το θεωρείς δεδομένο.
Ο δικός μου σύζυγος δεν νομίζω ότι το βλέπει έτσι ακριβώς. Δεν είμαι καθόλου βέβαιη ότι έχει συνειδητοποιήσει το κακό που μου προκάλεσε.
Αυτή τη στιγμή είμαστε πολύ καλύτερα. Έχει αλλάξει πολύ αλλά έχω αλλάξει και εγώ. Νομίζω ότι του έχω δώσει να καταλάβει ότι ακόμα ένα στραβοπάτημα και βρίσκεται μόνος του στο παγκάκι. Επίσης νομίζω πως κατάλαβε ότι δεν είμαι διατεθειμένη να ζήσω με ένα τζογαδόρο ούτε 1 λεπτό παραπάνω.
Αλλά και αυτός από τη πλευρά του αφού αποτίναξε τις τύψεις, τα ψέματα και τη δεύτερη ζωή που ζούσε τόσα χρόνια δείχνει να απολαμβάνει πολύ περισσότερο την καθημερινότητά μας. Το παιδί μας, τους φίλους μας, το σπίτι μας, την οικογένειά μας.
Βρίσκω βέβαια ανησυχητικό το ότι δεν παρακολουθεί την ομάδα τακτικά, αλλά δεν παρεμβαίνω. 
Εγώ του έδειξα το δρόμο, αλλά οι πατερίτσες του δεν θα ξαναγίνω.
ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΙΑ ΕΣΕΝΑ. ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕ ΕΤΣΙ.

----------


## kalsar

Ευχαριστώ Χλόη για την κατανόηση.Μια κατανόηση που τελικά δεν μπορείς να την έχεις όταν την χρειάζεσαι και απο εκει που σίγουρα είναι η πιο δυνατή ανάγκη ,απο τον σύντροφο σου όπου 20 χρόνια ήσουν μαζί του,έκανες τρία παιδιά αλλα δυστυχώς η αλλοτρίωση ,η αποξένωση και πάνω απ όλα η δικιά μου αντιμετώπιση στις δυσκολίες που βίωσα η οποία ήταν εξ ολοκλήρου λάθος και φαίνεται εκ του αποτελέσματος(διέξοδος στον τζόγο) εφεραν την σύζυγο μου σε μια θέση να μην μπορει να σταθεί ουτε δευτερο απέναντι στο πρόβλημα μου και ως ένα βαθμό την καταλαβαίνω..είναι δύσκολο να πιστει κάποιος οτι ο τζογαδόρος είναι άρρωστος...είναι δύσκολο να βρει την δύναμη να στηριξει εναν άνθρωπο που για μια φάση της ζωής του έκανε διπλή ζωή...και περισσότερο να πιστέψει πως ο άνθρωπος αλλάζει.
Κι όμως για έναν τζογαδόρο όταν ξυπνά απο τον λήθαργο,όταν βλέπει καθαρά τι έκανε και οταν βλέπει οτι υπαρχει φως...τότε το λέω με σιγουριά πλέον ότι ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΛΛΑΖΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΒΙΩΝΕΙ ΒΑΘΕΙΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΤΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΗΣ κι αυτό είναι το μεγαλύτερο όπλο σε κάθε εξάρτηση,ειτε λέγεται τζόγος ,ειτε αλκοολ,ειτε σχέση...πλέον την εχω αφήσει στις επιλογές της ελπίζοντας κάποτε να δει ότι στα ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ κρίνονται ΟΙ ΣΧΕΣΕΙΣ...αν πραγματικά υπάρχουν τετοιες και πλεον δεν χρειάζεται να εισαι εξαρτημένος απο τζόγο για να δεις οτι πουθένα δεν υπάρχουν υγιεις σχέσεις...γιατι λειπει το μεγαλυτερο συστατικο η ΠΙΣΤΗ...ειμαι καθαρός 10 μηνες και επιθυμω να ειμαι 10 χρονια και 10 αιωνες...γιατι μονο για ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ζω ΚΑΙ ΝΙΏΘΩ ανθρωπος

----------


## kalsar

FO:και επειδή το πρόγραμμα των Τ.Α. και η διαδικασία της αυτογνωσίας σου δίνει καθημερινά απαντήσεις στα της προηγούμενης ζωής σου,που δυστυχως η εξάρτηση έφερε πολλά δεινά,κατάλαβα οτι τελικά δεν ήταν ο τζόγος που διελυσε τον γάμο μου αλλα η αποξενωση απο την σχεση μας....η γυναίκα μου χάθηκε στους διαδρόμους ενός σουπερ μάρκετ που δούλευε και εγώ στην καρέκλα ενός προποτζίδικου...δυστυχώς ο τζόγος ήρθε με τον πιο ποταπό τρόπο και τον πιο απάνθρωπο για την γυνάικα μου να μας απογυμνώσει και εγω που εκανα όσα έκανα ,όλα αυτά τα απεριγραπτα να είμαι εφ όρου ζωής για οτι δεινό ακολουθησει στην επομενη μέρα να είμαι Αποδιοπομπαίος ΤΡΑΓΟΣ...σίγουρα φταίω ,σίγουρα είμαι υπεύθυνος,σίγουρα,σίγουρα.. ..αλλά δεν μπορεί να είμαι πάντα μα πάντα μόνος σ αυτο το παιχνιδι που λέγεται ζωή...

----------


## χλοη

Μην έχεις υπερβολικές απαιτήσεις. Δεν ξέρω ακριβώς την οικονομική καταστροφή σου ή τη διάρκεια της διπλής ζωής σου αλλά θα σου πω εγώ πως αισθάνομαι μήπως μπορέσεις να καταλάβεις τη γυναίκα σου.
Αισθάνομαι βιασμένη. Για 10 χρόνια ο άντρας μου είχε διπλη ζωή και εγώ έψαχνα συνεχώς δικαιολογίες για να καλύψω την συναισθηματική του απουσία.
Γέννησα το παιδί μας και ενώ ήταν παρών συνεχώς εγώ δεν το καταλάβαινα. Δέν μου έδειξε κανένα συναίσθημα καμία στοργή.
Όποτε είχαμε οικονομικές δυσκολίες αισθανόμουν άσχημα γιατί θεωρούσα τον εαυτό μου σπάταλο.
Προσπαθούσα τα βράδυα να δούμε παρέα μια ταινία και αυτός ποτέ δεν κατάφερε να τη δει ολόκληρη.
Βγαίναμε έξω με τους φίλους μας και αυτός ήταν πάντα απομονωμένος και βέβαια ποτέ δεν κανόνιζε αυτός καμία έξοδο.
Πήγανε να πάρει τσιγάρα και επέστρεφε μετά από τρία τέταρτα, όταν του παραπονιόμουν αυτός με έβγαζε τρελή και εγώ τον πίστευα και γέμιζα ενοχές.
Αγόραζα μια μπλούζα παραπάνω και αισθανόμουν πάλι ενοχές ενώ αυτός την ίδια μέρα είχε παίξει 2000 ευρώ.
Προσπαθούσα να συζητήσω μαζί του και αυτός έφευγε, του έλεγα ότι έχουμε πρόβλημα και αυτός με αποκαλούσε υπερβολική.
Αρρώσταινε το παιδί, το έτρεχα στο νοσοκομείο και αυτός μου έλεγε ότι δεν είναι τίποτα, θα περάσει.
Ζούσα 10 χρόνια μόνη μου, μέσα στις ψευδαισθήσεις μου και ταυτόχρονα μέσα στις ενοχές που μου προκαλούσε αυτός.
Μετά από 10 χρόνια λοιπόν απομόνωσης, εσύ και αυτός θέλετε μέσα σε 10 μήνες η γυναίκα σας να σταθεί στο πλάι σας σαν να κάνατε ένα παράπτωμα της μιας μέρας ή της μιας εβδομάδας.
Χρειάζεται χρόνος για να επουλωθούν τόσο μεγάλες πληγές.
Δώσε της το χρόνο που χρειάζεται. Και μην ξεχνάς ποτέ ότι είναι και αυτή άρρωστη, και μάλιστα πάσχει από μια αρρώστεια που είναι ακόμα δυσκολότερη από την εξάρτηση. Η αρρώστια αυτή λέγεται ΣΥΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΣΗ.

----------


## Ilias6

Καλησπέρα είμαι ο Ηλίας και είμαι τζογαδόρος. Η ιστορία είναι πολλά χρόνια απασχόλησης με τζόγο αμέτρητα χαμένα χρήματα παρά πολύ μεγάλη εσωστρέφεια χαμένος χρόνος από φίλους δεν υπάρχουν πια , χαμένος χρόνος και μαλώματα συνεχώς με τη σύζυγο ευτυχώς ακόμα με στηρίζει στην προσπάθεια ανάρρωσης μου , χαμένος χρόνος και στιγμές από τα παιδιά μου ευτυχώς είναι μικρά και μπορώ να τα χαρώ ακόμα βασικά καλά που τους έχω όλους κάτω από την ίδια στέγη,απίστευτος πόνος κατηγορίες και κοροϊδία του ίδιου μου εαυτού και πολλά ακόμα!

----------

